# Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?



## Amstaff (21. April 2010)

hi, wollt mal fragen ob ich mit einen dav schein auch nachtangeln kann ohne den fischereischein a???

PS:komme aus brandenburg

mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Ich glaube letztens gelesen zu haben, das man mit dieser " Fischereiabgabekarte" die es in Brandenburg gibt, nich Nachtangeln darf. 

Es kann aber durchaus sein, das es an DAV Gewässern/Deinem Vereinsgewässer anders gehandhabt wird, genaueres wirst Du sicher in Deinem Verein erfragen können.


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hmm, meines Wissens gibt es da keine Probleme, solange Du auf Friedfisch angelst...zumindest gibt die Gewässerordnung keine Einschränkung her:

*6.1. Nachtangeln*
 In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in  den Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer,  zu den gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden,  wie am Tage.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Nein, du darfst mit dem "kleinen Friedfischschein" nicht Nachtangeln - das sollte so auch auf dem Schein selber stehen.


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hmm, wenn das so ist, würde mich interessieren, inwiefern die Gewässerordnung des DAV das hergibt.

Mich betrifft es zwar nicht, aber ein Kumpel von mir möchte auf diesem Weg mit dem "kleinen Fischereischein" auch ins Angeln einsteigen...wäre ja blöde, wenn der Ärger bekommt, wenn er nachts mit am Wasser sitzt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> das sollte so auch auf dem Schein selber stehen.



Moin Wolke, Nein meines Wissens steht das auf den kleinen Karten nicht drauf, das ist dann wieder einer dieser Dinge "Man ist verpflichtet sich selbst auf dem laufenden zu halten". 

Mensch wenn ick nur genau wüsste wo ich das letztens gelesen habe das man dat nich darf... Mir fällt´s leider nich ein..



vermesser schrieb:


> ein Kumpel von mir möchte auf diesem Weg mit dem "kleinen Fischereischein" auch ins Angeln einsteigen...



Kann er ja auch, und zwar Tagsüber. Und wenn er gefallen am Angeln findet, spricht ja eigendlich nichts dagen den Schein A zu machen.


----------



## antonio (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn das so ist, würde mich interessieren, inwiefern die Gewässerordnung des DAV das hergibt.
> 
> Mich betrifft es zwar nicht, aber ein Kumpel von mir möchte auf diesem Weg mit dem "kleinen Fischereischein" auch ins Angeln einsteigen...wäre ja blöde, wenn der Ärger bekommt, wenn er nachts mit am Wasser sitzt.



die gewässerordnung hat erst mal damit nix zu tun.
per gesetz ist geregelt, daß mit dem "kleinen schein" nachtangeln nicht erlaubt ist.
auch wenn jetzt lt gewässerordnung nachtangeln erlaubt ist, darfst du/dein kumpel dies nicht, weil nur der "kleine schein" vorhanden ist und der verbietet nachtangeln egal was in der gewässerordnung steht. ne gewässertordnung kann das gesetz immer nur verschärfen aber nicht aufweichen.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Danke, das klingt hilfreich. Also im Fischereigesetz nachgucken. Suuuuuper!!


----------



## antonio (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

es muß nicht unbedingt im fi-gesetz stehen, es kann auch sein, daß es diesbezüglich ne verordnung oder dergleichen gibt.
wenn du nix findest einfach ne kurze mail ans landwirtschaftsministerium oder wie das bei euch heißt und die sagen dir wo was steht.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Ja, also weder das Fischereigesetz noch die Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg geben diese Eischränkung her. Hmm...

Naja, wenn das ernst wird, soll er halt im Verein fragen oder da direkt bei Ministerium. Die Kontaktperson steht im Netz.

Wenn jemand eine belastbare Quelle für diese Einschränkung hat, kann er die ja posten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Ich glaube, wir irren uns da alle |supergri

Mit der Novellierung des Fischereirechts in Brb zum 1.1.2010 wurde die Kopplung des Nachtangelns an den Fischereischein aufgehoben.

Theoretisch müsste/dürfte Nachtangeln nun auch mit dem "kleinen" Schein möglich sein.

Ich wüsste aber ehrlich nicht, wo man das aktuell nachlesen könnte.


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir irren uns da alle |supergri
> 
> Mit der Novellierung des Fischereirechts in Brb zum 1.1.2010 wurde die Kopplung des Nachtangelns an den Fischereischein aufgehoben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde nämlich auch keine Quelle, wer mag kann ja nachlesen: 
http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/5lbm1.c.116729.de


----------



## antonio (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir irren uns da alle |supergri
> 
> Mit der Novellierung des Fischereirechts in Brb zum 1.1.2010 wurde die Kopplung des Nachtangelns an den Fischereischein aufgehoben.
> 
> ...



dann muß das aber auch irgendwo stehen, fi-gesetz, fi-verordnung oder dergleichen.
wie schon gesagt einfach mal beim ministerium nachfragen.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hier steht wat ...

_*Das Nachtangeln, eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang bis  eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, ist für Sie nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn  die Angelkarte dies zulässt.*_


Nachzulesen hier: Klick hier/Quelle!

Gleich unter den Preisen, Zeile 7 ...


----------



## antonio (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

im fi-gesetz und in der fi-verordnung steht gar nichts zum "kleinen fi-schein".
also muß es diesbezüglich noch ne andere verordnung oder ähnliches geben.
hier dürfte dann alles geregelt sein.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Naja, wenn der "kleine Fischereischein" genauso funktioniert wie der große, mit der Einschränkung, nur mit der Friedfischangel zu fischen- was gibts da noch zu regeln? Dann ist es schlicht erlaubt, wenn es im Gewässer allgemein erlaubt ist...und jut ist??? 

Ich seh das so: Der "kleine Fischereischein" ist der Nachweis der Fischereiabgabe und berechtigt dazu, eine Angelkarte zum Angeln mit zwei Friedfischangeln kaufen. Ob Tag oder Nacht liegt doch allein am Fischereiausübungsberechtigten- sprich DAV, Fischer oder sonstwas??


----------



## Amstaff (22. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

so richtig schlüssig is das hier wohl auch alles nicht..


----------



## vermesser (23. April 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Einfachste Lösung- ruf beim Ministerium, bei der unteren Fischereibehörde oder beim Landesanglerbverband an. Und dann poste mal die Antwort. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß Du Nachtangeln mit der Friedfischangel darfst...weil nirgends draus hervor geht, daß es verboten wäre...


----------



## Amstaff (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

und hat schon mal jemand was genaueres rausbekommen?
ich höre immer nur das es wohl nicht erlaubt ist..


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hmm, ist doch Dein Thema, ich dachte Du hast schon längst mal zum Telefon gegegrabbelt und nen Gespräch geführt ....


----------



## Amstaff (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

hab ma bei mein angelladen nachgefragt, 





> als DAV Mitglied dürfen Sie auch Nachtangeln  - mit  dem ganz normalen Friedfischfischereischein ( 12,00€).


----------



## Amstaff (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

ich hatte auch nochma bei fischereim. angerufen, es ist ab diesem jahr nicht mehr notwendig einen fischereischein a zu besitzen..


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

hier mal was zu lesen....

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewaesserordnung.html#54


http://www.potsdam.de/cms/beitrag/10060210/757395/

Man braucht auch die Jahresangelkarte. Mit TagesKarten ist Nachtangeln nicht gestattet.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> hier mal was zu lesen....
> 
> http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewaesserordnung.html#54



Bezieht sich nur auf Salmonidengewässer!



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://www.potsdam.de/cms/beitrag/10060210/757395/



Gilt i.d.R. nur bei Produktionsgewässern (Fahrländer See zum Beispiel -> DAV-Gewässer mit Nachtangelverbot, weil der Fischer es untersagt hat).


----------



## bubi10_4 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hallo Nachtangeln ist nicht vom Fischereischein abhänig sondern über die Mitgliedschaft im DAV als Voll Mitglied, sprich DAV Ausweiss mit Aktueller Marke. Früher gab es eine extra Marke fürs Nachtangeln.Ich bin ca 30 Jahre im DAV und habe Fischereischein A, meine Frau ist erst dieses Jahr eingetreten und hat auch nur Fischereiabgabe Marke (12,00 €) und darf Nachtangeln.Wie es bei einer Angelkarte aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Petri Heil


----------



## L-TownPlayer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

*6.1. Nachtangeln* In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in  den Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer,  zu den gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden,  wie am Tage.


hab wir es jetzt 

also dein kumpel darf gut und gerne die nacht am wasser verbringen 

fertig 



du brauchst den normalen schein den du in jedem angelladen kaufen kannst ( 10 € ) und die Fischereiabgabe (12€) 

das wars 

das einzige was ist du solltest auf jedenfall die schonzeiten beachten #6


ansonsten petri beim nachtangeln


----------



## L-TownPlayer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*



L-TownPlayer schrieb:


> *6.1. Nachtangeln* In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in  den Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer,  zu den gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden,  wie am Tage.
> 
> 
> hab wir es jetzt
> ...



das was du gelesen hast trift nur für [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Salmonidengewässer
zu
*[/FONT]


----------



## Wahn-Fried (27. September 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln mit DAV Schein?*

Hallo zusammen, ich kann dazu nur soviel sagen:
Ich habe 16 Jahre nicht mehr geangelt...hab dann dieses Jahr doch wieder Bock drauf bekommen und holte mir dann erstmal den "kleinen Schein" (für 12 €). Mit diesem ging ich dann in den Angelladen meines Vertrauens und holte mir ab und an ne Tageskarte für 10€. Irgendwann bekam ich dann auch wieder Lust aufs Nachtangeln.Der Händler meinte dann zu mir, das sei mit dem "kleinen Schein" nicht möglich...es sei denn ich wäre in einem Angelverein!!! Ich fragte also bei meinem alten Verein nach und trat aus genau diesem Grund wieder ein.

*"Kleiner Schein" + DAV Mitgliedschaft = Nachtangeln*

...zumindest an DAV Gewässern ist dies möglich...die Fischer haben ja diesbezüglich ihre eigenen Gesetze. Einfach nachfragen.


----------

